# Fischerprüfung Oktober 2015



## checker812003 (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich hätte eine kurze Frage zur Prüfung. 
 Werde im September den Vorbereitungskurs besuchen und im Oktober die Prüfung ablegen. 
 Die Sammelbox von Heintjes: Sicher durch die Fischerprüfung habe ich zuhause, ist aber von 2011.
 Sollte ich die neue erwerben?
 Habe gelesen das die 1000 Fragen auch umsonst online gelernt werden können, aber wo?
 Prüfungsort Niederbayern wenn es wichtig ist.

 Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Oktober 2015*

Servus checker,
als Ausbilder für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern kann ich dir da vielleicht etwas weiterhelfen. 

Kaufe dir das Heft "Rechtskunde Bayern" neu, es gab im rechtlichen Bereich in der Vergangenheit einige Änderungen. (Wels-Schonmaß, Aal-Schonzeit usw.).
Das Heft kostet bei Heintges 8€, daran sollte es nicht scheitern. 
Der Rest ist weitgehend gleich. 

Außerdem solltest du dir den verbindlichen Fragenkatalog Auflage 2015 besorgen. Gibt es beim Landesfischereiverband Bayern und kostet 14€ + Versand. Das sind die Original-Prüfungsfragen, genau so kommen sie auch in der Prüfung dran! 

Die Fragen sind urheberrechtlich geschützt - an die Original-Fragen wirst du zumindest auf legalem Weg online nicht nicht rankommen. 

Es gibt noch eine "Übungsprüfung" :
https://www.fischerpruefung-online-bayern.de/fprApp/Uebungspruefung/UebungspruefungStartseite.xhtml

Aber Achtung: Diese Übungsprüfung ist dafür da, dass du dich mit der Online-Prüfung vertraut machst - NICHT um zu lernen. Das ist eine ganz gemeine Falle, denn in der Übungsprüfung sind nur ein paar Fragen hinterlegt (Anfangs waren es ca. 150, mittlerweile wohl etwas mehr). Also bitte nicht ausschließlich über die Übungsprüfung lernen! 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer her damit.


----------



## checker812003 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Oktober 2015*

Danke Franz,

 gibt es für den Fragenkatalog einen Link? Finde diesen dort nicht. 


 Danke 

 Roman


----------



## Lazarus (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Oktober 2015*

Servus Roman,

der LFV Bayern hat seine Website überarbeitet. Der Shop ist scheinbar noch nicht online.
Ruf einfach an, die Nummer findest du hier: http://lfvbayern.de/kontakt
Allerdings ist die Geschäftstelle nur bis Mittags zu erreichen!

Frag vor der Bestellung bei deinem Kursleiter nach, vermutlich organisiert der eine Sammelbestellung für die Kataloge. Dadurch sparst du dir immerhin das Porto.


----------



## checker812003 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Oktober 2015*

Danke für eure Antworten,

 habe diese so umgesetzt und die Sachen bestellt. 
 Hoffe im Oktober noch etwas Fischen gehen zu können. 
 Darf ich hier auch nach brauchbarer Ausrüstung fragen. 
 Dachte pro Route mit Rolle so an ca. 200,-  
 Bekommt man da was anständiges. 
 Gefischt wird in Donau und Inn bei Passau. (evtl. mal See)

 Zander, Hecht wäre natürlich schön


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Oktober 2015*



> Darf ich hier auch nach brauchbarer Ausrüstung fragen.
> Dachte pro Route mit Rolle so an ca. 200,-
> Bekommt man da was anständiges.
> Gefischt wird in Donau und Inn bei Passau. (evtl. mal See)
> ...



Ja. 200 pro Combo ist ein schönes Budget, da kriegt man auf jeden Fall schon was recht ordentliches. 

Aber jetzt mach erst mal die Prüfung :q #6


----------

